# different DNS reply LAN/WAN - possible?

## ToeiRei

I am running a network that got some servers in a DMZ via NAT.

Is it possible to configure bind that it replies differently regarding where the request came from?

i.e:

www.example.com request from LAN: 192.168.1.2

www.example.com request from WAN: 1.2.3.4

----------

## Veldrin

have a look at the view clause for bind. 

Or in other words, yes it is possible.

----------

## massimo

You'd need to configure views in bind.

----------

